# too far gone?



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

This post is coming because I went out last night---got some attention from men-folk---and I don't want to be 'out there' again! I miss my husband, even though he left, he wants the divorce, and he called a few days ago and said he was going to file---no sense in 'dragging this out' he said.
He left in October and since then I think we've gone a total of 2 weeks when we didn't speak to one another. I read alot of posts on here---seems NO contact is the preferred remedy for moving on with the divorce or moving toward reconciliation. 
Either way, I feel as if I've gone too far with the communicating and now this marriage may be too far gone...I go to the mailbox with trepidation as I wonder if divorce papers will be inside.
When is it too far gone?


----------



## lifeisunfair (Mar 25, 2012)

i think you need to give yourself time. 2 weeks is too little. keep no contact and work on yourself. look for things which interest you and you enjoy doing.

I do not know full story, but you need give time to whether it is divorce or whether it is getting back together.

take good care of yourself.


----------

